
US will double coronavirus testing capacity over next several weeks - ColinFCodeChef
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/494693-fauci-says-us-needs-to-double-testing-capacity-to-safely-reopen
======
bradknowles
Two times zero is still zero.

We need to be able to test every single person in the country, and not just
once. Not just once per month. Maybe not just once per week. Maybe not even
just once per day.

The tests are not reliable. We need to be able to test every single person in
the country enough times that we can be very, very sure of the results and not
just pin everything on a single negative or positive result. And we need to be
able to do that frequently.

